# Taller vs Shorter Vizsla....



## bsullivan161 (Apr 12, 2012)

We are very interested in getting a Vizsla...we are a very active family. As a matter of fact, we are big time runners and understand that this breed is a great dog to have as a running partner. My question to the group is, I've noticed some taller Vizlas and some shorter Vizlas. I know that you can make a joke about this question as everything, including humans, are tall and short. 

My question is, do you prefer one over the other? Are males typically taller than females? Thanks.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

You have to keep in mind that you can't run with them until they are at least a year old or it will damage their joints. From my limited experience with other Vizslas, I'd say the shorter ones tend to be faster. Of course, it all comes down to conditioning. Our Riley is about average height and she is extremely fast. We do regular 1-2 hour hikes in the hills with her off-leash, so she has built up some pretty amazing muscles. In the end, I think it's a matter of personal preference. There are so many variations within the breed... big/small ears, big/small jowls, white or no white on chest/paws, light fawn to dark red fur... I could keep going forever. Heck, even the eye colors differ between dogs. The most important factor in finding the perfect dog is the BREEDER. Do your research! Please, please, *please* don't get a V from a puppy mill. I have heard so many horror stories it makes me feel sick. You will have to pay extra, but it is really worth it in the end.


----------



## bsullivan161 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you. I understand all about when and how to get a dog used to running. I don't wish to hurt the hips or any other part of the dog while still growing. The build up to mileage will come gradually once the dog is mature enough to start.

I agree that I only wish to deal with a reputable breeder! I live in the NE. Do you have any suggestions or websites that would list the breeders? I found one site, but wasn't sure how good it was. Thank you!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Male's are larger, females are smaller!

I took my dog Brook for a walk yesterday with his brother Barclay. Brook is a big vizsla, Barclay is a much smaller version of Brook, shorter legs, shorter tail, shorter body, shorter face etc etc 

Also you will have to be patient and wait to run with your dog until it is fully grown if you get a pup, unless you get a re homed or rescue dog.

My dog can run fast!! And can completely take you off your feet too, running through you. ( hasnt done that for a while, and not to any strangers or pensioners ) luckily 

MRS HOBBSY

Also Welcome to the Forum


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Our smallest vizsla is the fastest. I call her a pint size pointer. Her bloodlines are covered with Field Trial Champions. With that said, on looks I like the old Hungarian type best. Any vizsla that is put together well with a smooth gait will not have a problem being a running partner.
When we put garmin tracking collars on them hunting its not unusual for them to put on 25-30 miles in a day.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The standard for males is taller (22-24 inches) than females (21-23 inches) but it is all about the constitution of the dog. "Function follows form." The hips have to be in the right place, the natural gait of the dog where it can cover ground with minimum effort. These are the traits judges in the ring and the field are looking for. "The Run" is judged
.
That is one reason for you to UNDERSTAND the pedigree of the dog. Not just the alphabet soap before and after the dogs name, but "could that dog hunt?" In the book Versatile Vizsla by Marion Coffman, there is a page that explains the gait on page 31. _The GAIT: Far-reaching, light-footed, graceful and smooth. When moving at a fast trot. a properly built dog single-tracks._

Never neuter a male Vizsla before 18 months old if you want to run him. The growth plates that surround the lungs will never expand and the dog won't get the air he needs to funciton correctly.

So if you stay in the standard range, you are only talking a few inches from small to large. No difference.

As far as finding a breeder, get with the local Vizsla club and engage in functions. Find the Hobby Breeders in your area. The breeders who LOVE the Vizsla and don't do it for the $. You'll have a good bet on spending more up front but much less in health and temperment problems down the road.

This weekend the Northern California Vizsla Club is having "Field Fun Days." Over 60 Vizslas are entered in "mock" AKC field events. Mainly to introduce new owners to what the field is all about and to have long time owners share wisdom and knowledge with the new owners. I'll be planting birds for some of the junior events and visiting with Vizsla friends.

A Vizsla is not just a dog. It is a lifestyle and require a higher level of owner loyalty in return for theirs.

Every hour of research will be worth 100 of effort after you get the pup.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html


Welcome to the forum. 

RBD


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

Redbirddog i never new that about the chest, do you advise that for dogs doing field. work aswell as when we get our next v i would like to get into this?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I prefer a taller/larger V. To RBD's point about standards: there is an inch allowance on either end before disqualification. That is not considered "ideal" but allowable. Pumpkin (18m) is above ideal but within standard @ 23 1/4". She's a beautiful mover/single tracker, but she looks big/leggy compared to some of her V playmates. Ironically, her mom is on the smaller side @ 21 1/2" & dad is average. Sometimes you just can't predict. Kind of like the pup that comes from lines full of field trial champions & just prefers to be a "pet." We went to a local AKC event recently, and many of the V's looked like they were a red, short-haired cocker spaniel. Small. Of course, show condition may also contribute to my perception. The dogs we saw were more "doughy." Pumpkin is very muscular, defined, and with a lot of scars. I guess I'm either biased or defensive of the "big girl."


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

kellygh said:


> Pumpkin is very muscular, defined, and with a lot of scars.


That might not win them any points at a beauty pageant, but I wouldn't have it any other way! 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

leihan said:


> Redbirddog i never knew that about the chest, do you advise that for dogs doing field work as well as when we get our next v i would like to get into this?


Of course. Think of the 1000 year history of the dog. It ran all day next to horses hunting. Many field trials are run from horseback and cover miles. Once you get in the field with a Vizsla of high quality you'll get addicted! Nothing like it.

Go to a field trial. It doesn't matter if it is a GSP, GWP, Pointer, Britney trial. A different world. Not for every person or Vizsla, so if you are serious, then find the breeder that puts the effort into producing field trial dogs. Learn with your current Vizsla and once you get that "rocket" of a hunting dog, hold on tight. The ride is great.

RBD


----------



## bsullivan161 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, this has been great guys. Redbird...very insightful...thank you very much for taking the time to help us learn more of what we should be looking for. Fortunately, spending a few extra dollars is not an issue for us. We wish to stay far away from any one other than a reputable breeder. We'll continue looking for one near us...thanks.


----------



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm a runner too, and when deciding what breed I was choosing, this was something very important for my criteria, a running partner ) The breeder I went to had selected the smaller male pup out of the litter for me, as he knew he would be running miles with me. He told me it would be better for him in the longer run as apposed a large V.
When I went to visit the breeder a couple of weeks back, you could certainly tell the difference between my boy and the other males from the litter, he was most definitely the shortest of the bunch.


----------

